# War: Real and Fictional — and the differences between them



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 26, 2004)

For openers, here is an article about an American soldier in Fallujah — who sees the war in terms of Mordor:

===============================

''I am going to a place very close to Barad-Dur. They tell us there is an orc outpost there," he wrote, using the names of the evil citadel and thuggish monsters of Tolkien's tale to stand in for the city that secrecy rules forbade him to mention by name.

''I don't like this one, Dad," Harkleroad wrote to his father, Dale. ''It don't smell right." He went on to list how he wanted his life insurance money split among his parents, brother, and sister.

The whole article is at: http://www.boston.com/news/world/ar...s_front_lines_us_infantrymen_face_down_death/

Barley


----------

